# Remembering the late GM Remy A. Presas Nine Years Since Passing



## Guro Harold (Aug 28, 2010)

http://modernarnis.com/
http://www.modernarnis.net/home/indextribute.shtml
http://remypresas.com/


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 28, 2010)

.


----------



## hapkenkido (Aug 29, 2010)

.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 29, 2010)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 29, 2010)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 29, 2010)

.


----------



## MJS (Aug 29, 2010)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 29, 2010)

.


----------



## Dieter (Aug 30, 2010)

.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 30, 2010)

.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 31, 2010)

.


----------



## James Miller (Aug 31, 2010)

.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 1, 2010)

Nine years, eh?  In some ways it doesn't seem that long and in other ways, it seems longer.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 7, 2010)

.


----------

